# Apparently there's a new TF2 Furry server.



## Code Red (Aug 26, 2011)

FurryPile, the forum owned by some dood that got banned from FA awhile back, has obtained a TF2 server.

You don't have to play on it.  I mean, you CAN just sit there and wait for the Furry Pound servers to open up again.  I'm just a guy trying to get a TF2 server into the furry community.

207.228.233.24:27015 <----- IP address  (And yes, my body is ready.)


----------



## Waffles (Aug 26, 2011)

TFPs always have slots open, if you're just dedicated to sitting for a certain number... I mean c'mon :u


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 28, 2011)

Waffles said:


> TFPs always have slots open, if you're just dedicated to sitting for a certain number... I mean c'mon :u


you forget that most of the servers are in different time zones if not country specific, meaning connecting to folks in a different zone while you are in another you will get distance lag, thus I'm stuck to the TFP server 2 as its the US one


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 28, 2011)

Someone explain to me the advantages of playing on a server designed for furries.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 28, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Someone explain to me the advantages of playing on a server designed for furries.


Furry porn sprays everywhere.

Not sure if that's an advantage, though.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 28, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Furry porn sprays everywhere.
> 
> Not sure if that's an advantage, though.



HEY MAN, I love playing TF2 and getting to fap mid-map :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 28, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Someone explain to me the advantages of playing on a server designed for furries.


then ask why Clans get servers

there are also other interest servers out there as I accidentally stumbled upon a MLP server


----------

